# 2 Videos: Cocomotion & Smoking Eyes [video, link]



## stephie06 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been on a tutorial craze this week. I think since I've gotten a bit used to using Windows Movie Maker, editing has been really fast & easy. I've only been inspired to do tutorials & I have a lot of requests that I'm trying to run through. 

First off I did a tutorial on using one eyeshadow. Avi asked that I just use one shadow, for those in a rush, and I hope y'all like it. I used the Cocomotion pigment, my fave from the Rushmetal collection! Lurve said it looks like the Moonbathe look that I did. I think Cocomotion is an easy, multidimensional look so hopefully y'all will agree. Link 

The second tutorial that I did was for the Smoking Eyes Quad. Link 

I plan on doing a tutorial on the Gentle Fumes Quad probably on Tuesday for the Rihanna concert that night at my university. I loved this look she did, a smokey eye with pale pink lips. Also, I'll be posting a teal & green look, as well as a purple & silver one. 

Thanks for looking ladies! Comments & feedback is appreciated!


----------



## anjdes (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 Videos: Cocomotion & Smoking Eyes*

Keep 'em comin!


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 Videos: Cocomotion & Smoking Eyes*

Thanks for the tutorials!! Love the Smoking Eyes! Love your hair, how you style your hair that high? Hope you feel better.:loveya:


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 Videos: Cocomotion & Smoking Eyes*

You're gorgeous, Stephie! I did enjoy your tutorials! Can't wait to get more, keep posting!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 Videos: Cocomotion & Smoking Eyes*

thanks stephie! you are amazing! another great tutorials!


----------



## alysia56 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got this quad, so your tut is definitely going to help.  Maybe if I get bored I'll try it out and post the results.  You rock!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2007)

You're so adorable! Great vids, as usual!


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Tutorials Stephie! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

Great tuts!  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the Smoking Eyes tutorial! Thanks for posting and keep them coming while I go try this one out.


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you ladies! i made a dramatic gentle fumes quad tutorial & i just need to edit it. stay tuned! ......


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2007)

What a wonderful job you did with the Smokey Eyes quad!  You really know how to expertly apply the colors.  Thanks for the tut.  Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## kiddles (Oct 7, 2007)

loving your work


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 7, 2007)

Two great ones! (Now I am absolutely craving Cocomotion!)  I always look forward to your tutorials. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## makeba (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work. Your so talented


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 12, 2007)

I luv your tutorials..and ur so pwetty =)
After I saw your cocomotion vid I was inspired to wear mine today, I haven't even touched it since I bought it-dont know why!! So I teamed it up with gold mode pigment and black eyeliner...got lots of compliments!!


----------

